# Bonito (or kingfish) latholemono



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

This has worked well with fresh tuna so I thought I would try it with the bonnies I scored today.

Soooo yumbo! Sooooo easy! I actually think the bonito is nicer than the yellowfin this way, much subtler flavour and really melts in the mouth.

Ingredients:
fresh bonito fillets, skinned (iki jimi spiked then immediately bled and kept as cool as possible)
1 clove garlic, chopped up not crushed
juice from one lemon
3 tablespoons olive oil
salt and white pepper

Use a fork to mix the garlic, lemon juice and oil in a bowl until it goes creamy (about 30 seconds to a minute tops). Add salt and pepper to this mixture. This is how I like latholemono (literally "oil-lemon" in Greek).
Throw in the fillets and mix the whole lot up with your hands.
Wash your hands and heat up a heavy based pan until it's steak-searing hot (can't hold your hand an inch above the base for more than 3 or 4 seconds).
Pop the fillets into the pan, cooking the first side about 90 seconds, second side about 1 minute.

Note: There's no need to marinate the fillets in the latholemono, the bonito (and tuna) soak the flavours up while you wash your hands and get the pan hot. I've tried leaving them for longer and it just dries the fillets out. Also there is no need to oil the pan and if you put any butter in it will spoil the dish IMHO. Be careful when you turn the fillets over that you don't crush the tender fillets and end up with fishcrumbs everywhere.

Enjoy immediately with plenty of fresh lemon squeezed over the top.

cheers


----------



## paulthetaffy (Jan 27, 2010)

Sounds good, will try that one!


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've had plenty of avgolemono, never heard latholemono before although it's self explanetory to some of us.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Glad you liked it Ken  . It's good with chicken fillets or lamb too or if you really wanna taste heaven fry up some eggs sunny side up in the latholemono and pour all the juice from the pan over them in the plate. Use plenty of white sliced bread to wipe your plate squeeeeeeeky clean afterwards.


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

I've done that with white seabass before and it was great. I'll have to try it with bonito.


----------



## Junior (Nov 7, 2010)

sounds good i have been looking for a way to cook bonito thanks


----------



## geecee (Mar 5, 2010)

By way of celebrating my first year of yakking, and also of being on this site, I went out for an early morning run today. Very pleasant weather, and I soon tied on a reasonable tailor. A little later I saw small tailor chopping nearby so I tossed a SP across the area and, to my pleasure, pulled in my first bonito. Quite a good size too. So when I returned home (after having several more SPs sliced in half without hitting the hook), I looked up a bonito recipe. This looked good and I'm very pleased to say that the celebration of my first yakking year was highlighted by an excellent meal of bonito - washed down suitably, of course.  An excellent and very simple recipe which I definitely propose to revisit provided the bonito cooperate.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

Enjoyed this last night with kingfish. I enjoyed mine seared on both sides and raw in the middle, made it very sweet. The kids preferred it well done all the way through.


----------



## avayak (May 23, 2007)

Hi Jim,
I've tried this a few times with Bonito now and last week with a King also.
I varied it a little by cutting up the fish into small pieces and mixing it up with some green prawns on bamboo skewers.
It also works well with the good old aussie salmon. The small pieces and rapid cooking keep it tender.
Great recipie.


----------



## kpac (Sep 27, 2011)

I'll give it a go for sure, but generally, just the juice of a lemon is all the cooking i need for diced Bonito. Probably one of my preferred sashimi style fish!


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

The way I like to do bonito is gut & gill it pack the stomach cavity with lemon chilli garlic onion ginger salt pepper olive oil (a combination of listed ingredients depending whats available ) place it in a thick paper bag (the sort you get take out stubbies in) fold & staple the opening then bake it on a medium heat say 12 mins the bag expands as the enclosed air cannot freely escape & the flavors are permeated through the meat .
Nigel


----------



## Nbh00d (Feb 12, 2012)

Sounds like I got to give this a try. Thanks for posting!!!


----------



## smigel (May 23, 2013)

Digger said:


> No surprise that you prefer Bonito to Kingfish, I reckon it's better too!


 dig mate its nostalgia too every time I pull in a "Bonni "Bonito I remember mackerel fishing with my old man (long gone bless him)back in Blighty 40+ years ago but as for a king raw & fresh is best .

Nigel


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

smigel said:


> Digger said:
> 
> 
> > No surprise that you prefer Bonito to Kingfish, I reckon it's better too!
> ...


Although I do think sashimi off a large bonito is pretty hard to beat, soooo tender.


----------

